# Tudle! Tudle!



## Encolpius

--- Zdravím, dnes bych zde měl pro Vás takový menší bojový úkol. Nejde mi totiž o slovo, výraz, ale gestikulaci. Dnes v seriálu Byl jednou jeden dům (který je online ke shlédnutí na stránkách ČT) hned na začátku (přesně 00:05:00) při různici pan Somr při odmítnutí použije slova: Tudle! Tudle! (což chápu), ale při tom si prstem 2x stáhne dolní víčko. Je to běžná moderní gestikulace při odmítnutí? Nikdy jsem se s tím ještě nesetkal. Je to česká varianta našeho maďarsko-slovensko-polsko-ukrajinského-... odmítnutí s ukazováním "figy borové", jak to např. Slováci nazývají? Také použijeme výraz "Tudle! Tudle", ale ukazujeme "figu borovú", čili pravá ruka v pěst a strčení palce mezi ukazovák a prsteník. Na východě a jihu od ČR to znají a používají. Je ještě známá gestikulace, myslím i v ČR s tudle-tudle, pravá horní končetina skrčena v lokti, ruka v pěst, levá horní končetina rychle připlácnuta na pravou paži---Děkuju---
(používá se to event. i na Slovensku nebo v jiných zemích, jestli to čtou Nečeši)


----------



## bibax

Znám to z dětství, ale buď jenom jednou "tůdle!" nebo rýmovaně "tůdle! nudle!". Často jsme to říkávaly (my děti), ale bez jakéhokoliv posunku. Ten posunek někdy dělala moje babička (jenom jeden), když jsem něco loudil. Ještě si vzpomínám, že se při tom posunku občas říkalo "tůdle - mi vypadlo oko".

"Tůdle (nudle)" jsem už velmi dlouho neslyšel. Připadá mi to hodně dětinské, čekal bych to někde na pískovišti.


> ... pravá horní končetina skrčena v lokti, ruka v pěst, levá horní končetina rychle připlácnuta na pravou paži ...


Připomínám, že se nejdříve připlácne otevřená levá dlaň na biceps pravé paže. Ihned poté se vztyčí pravé předloktí se zaťatou pěstí.

Tento posunek rovněž znám z dětství, ale od nějakých starších kluků. A také se používal na vojně. Při tom se říkávalo "takovýhle lobogo". Vždycky jsem si domýšlel, co to znamená. Nýčko ale vím, že je to zcela nevinné maďarské slovo (lobogó = vlajka). Docela mě to zklamalo, čekal jsem něco úplně jiného. Českému uchu to zní dost vulgárně.


----------



## Encolpius

Podle toho, co píšete, to bude posunek zastaralý a dnes již nepoužívaný.


----------



## bibax

Ten posunek je určitě zastaralý. Samotné "tůdle nudle" bez posunku se snad ještě používá. Alespoň u dětí by mě to nepřekvapilo.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je to čirá spekulace a je mi jasné, že se původu nedobéřeme, ale napadlo mne, že shrnutí spodního víčka mohlo znamenat, že dotyčný ukazuje, že ani slzička neukápla. "Tůdle" se používá jako zesílené odmítnutí. A gesto zobrazuje, že nám to odmítnutí není ani líto. Což je alespoň dnes jasné již ze samotné verbální reakce.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže v dnešní době pouze "tůdle" a žádný posunek k tomu?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak většinou se používá jen "Tůdle!". Ten posunek jsem viděl jen párkrát v televizi. Ale tak zase ten posunek zdůrazní vyznění odmítnutí. Zapojí se gestikulace a výsměšný výraz.
Kromě toho je "Tůdle!" poněkud dětinské.


----------

